# Appetite supressing



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone3 recommend anything good for appetite suppression?

Ive just dropped my calories again but im always hungry!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

will power. strong black coffee. ECA


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eca


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Amphetamines


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Treat hunger as your friend not your enemy.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Adderall, forever my favorite thing I take. Over test


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

i find a full stomach normally stops my hunger pangs


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

If you're really struggling... just get some Chest Eze. Not all chemists have it but you'll probably find one that does.

Essentially you can do ECA stack because that suppresses appetite (usually what people use Chest Eze for) but personally I can't stand ECA or EC stacking; I find that it makes me feel too wired and nauseous so instead, I just have one or two chest eze tabs for the ephedrine and it curbs hunger perfectly without feeling like ****.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

eca never seems to touch me i can get to pretty high doses without even a buzz.

Dbol usually blunts my appetite when im bulking so wondering if it might work on a cut


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> eca never seems to touch me i can get to pretty high doses without even a buzz.
> 
> Dbol usually blunts my appetite when im bulking so wondering if it might work on a cut


Wow haha no way.... makes me feel awful.

There's stuff in boots that supposedly expands in your stomach to make you feel full but I've never tried any of that stuff.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe eat very bulky veggies like broccoli...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

kristina said:


> Wow haha no way.... makes me feel awful.
> 
> There's stuff in boots that supposedly expands in your stomach to make you feel full but I've never tried any of that stuff.


I think its because when i had severe BDD i took massive doses of eph to force myself to diet harder and harder ive built a stupidly high tolerance to it.

Is that stuff from boots the husk stuff you drink or something? Im sure someone on here got it and said it didnt do anything


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> I think its because when i had severe BDD i took massive doses of eph to force myself to diet harder and harder ive built a stupidly high tolerance to it.
> 
> Is that stuff from boots the husk stuff you drink or something? Im sure someone on here got it and said it didnt do anything


Nah I think I saw other stuff... let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> I think its because when i had severe BDD i took massive doses of eph to force myself to diet harder and harder ive built a stupidly high tolerance to it.
> 
> Is that stuff from boots the husk stuff you drink or something? Im sure someone on here got it and said it didnt do anything


Aha...here we go:

http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharmaceuticals-Appetite-Control-60-capsules_1277509/










Ingredients

Each capsule contains 500mg of a specialised high swelling capacity fibre complex of plant origin, starch , hypromellose (E464), sunflower oil, Titanium Dioxide (E171)

No idea if it's any good though, never tried anything like this.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

kristina said:


> Aha...here we go:
> 
> http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com/en/Boots-Pharmaceuticals-Appetite-Control-60-capsules_1277509/
> 
> ...


sounds like it will the the same as that fibre powder you can get. could just mix that with shakes


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ECA hits me the first day then nothing, works though


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

saxondale said:


> ECA hits me the first day then nothing, works though


wish it did with me :/

ive heard tren can blunt it..... might try upping my dose since im only on 150mg para ew


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

D hacks ultra burn. Took 2 on my first day and couldn't eat til the followin


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Flaxmans said:


> D hacks ultra burn. Took 2 on my first day and couldn't eat til the followin


whats in it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> wish it did with me :/
> 
> ive heard tren can blunt it..... might try upping my dose since im only on 150mg para ew


First time I took it I was on call for work, no idea what happened that day.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Sibutramine works extremely well. Anavar works pretty well too. IMO.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

finlay04 said:


> whats in it?


Sibutramine is the appetite suppressant in it. Also has yohimbine, caffeine, dmma and synephrine. Strong stuff and I'd suggest just one a day. Couldn't sleep a wink that night


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

big said:


> Sibutramine works extremely well. .


 what dose?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

finlay04 said:


> what dose?


15mg/day


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Protein fluff. 80 kcal and u dont wanna eat for many hours. Perfect


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gacheru said:


> Protein fluff. 80 kcal and u dont wanna eat for many hours. Perfect


recipe?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Will post tomorrow with pics. Nomnomnomnom


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

In the meanwhile just google "protein fluff leangains."


----------



## MrTozzy (Nov 6, 2013)

I like herbal tea or redbush tea or even ovaltine with a bit of milk and sugar. Usually suppresses my appetite until my next meal and stops me craving carbs. I also had a little 30g bar of green and blacks dark chocolate and that hushed my appetite for a few hours too.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

got some dhacks ultra burn so hopefully that will help with both appetite and weight loss


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Allright 10g cassein, 6g xanthan gum, 150ml diet drink. 50kcal there u go. U can double the amounts obviously but it fills so well that this is fine for me. Mix it 10 minutes, enjoy. You can add frozen fruit and stuff like that if you want but if u wanna have as little kcal as possible I would stick with this.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually find a lot of pre-workouts suppress my appetite. Not always a good thing but sometimes useful.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

I took a Slimtone (Caralluma fimbriata extract) with my dinner tonight and I can honestly say that, for the first time in 2 weeks, I'm genuinely not hungry. Thank Christ!

Mind you I also took 15mg sibutramine this morning so it could be that. Although it didn't seem to have much effect at the time, was ravening all the way up to dinner.


----------

